# Are there any good escrima stick drill videos?



## psilent child (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm looking for some good escrima stick videos.  I have YouTube some videos. I'm just wondering what do you guys recommend.


----------



## Charlemagne (Nov 12, 2016)

There are quite a few depending on your system of study.  Check out GoldStar video and see if there isn't something of interest: Goldstar Video - Rent the Best Martial Arts training DVDs online | MMA | Kung Fu | JKD | Pistol | Knife | Karate

The problem is that most of the videos are just that, drills.  They don't teach the combative application of those drills and serve only to build one's ability to do those movements.  Building attributes is important, but that implies that there is some ability to transfer those skills to something more applied.  Unfortunately, that is often not the case.  Until I started studying PTK with the organization I am with now, I never once saw the application of things like sinawali, even though I had done countless sinawali drills in the different FMA styles I had studied.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 12, 2016)

If you look on that Goldstar video site that Charlemagne mentioned I really like Tim Waid's Pekiti videos and the Dog Brother videos, both are very applied.


----------



## Juany118 (Nov 15, 2016)

I may be off but when I think drill, I don't think, combatives, but I think a good video about the key points (timing, range etc) is this... Yeah the commentator is a fanboi but it gets concepts across well imo, for YouTube


----------



## Justin Chang (Nov 15, 2016)

look up Doug Marcaida, his videos are great.


----------



## psilent child (Nov 15, 2016)

I looked at Doug Marcaida videos. I can't see paying $90 then paying for each video.


----------



## Juany118 (Nov 15, 2016)

psilent child said:


> I looked at Doug Marcaida videos. I can't see paying $90 then paying for each video.



Yeah I think that's a little odd as well, unless the streaming is silly cheap.


----------



## Justin Chang (Nov 16, 2016)

psilent child said:


> I looked at Doug Marcaida videos. I can't see paying $90 then paying for each video.


You can find a lot of free ones on Youtube.


----------



## Juany118 (Nov 16, 2016)

Justin Chang said:


> You can find a lot of free ones on Youtube.



The thing is though those videos tend to be high speed demonstrations, though often with good commentary.  I certainly find some of them useful but I am using the commentary to augment my formal training, I wouldn't suggest using those videos as "full on" training videos.


----------



## Charlemagne (Nov 16, 2016)

There are a bunch of options out there, as noted by myself and others.  What virtually none of those options are going to provide is a proper understanding of what those drills are meant to impart, beyond attributes, in terms of method of attack/counter-attack, or how to use them tactically.  Even in live training, there are many teachers who look great in drills but don't ever teach the application of those drills, perhaps because they don't know it, or perhaps because they are holding back. Attribute training is important, but for most attribute training in FMA there is a direct application as well.


----------



## psilent child (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm currently studying Kajukenbo. There is weapon defense training and weapon disarming, but nothing to teaching you how to properly use the weapon once you took it from your attacker. I want to learn some basic stuff until I can afford to take Kali.


----------



## Charlemagne (Nov 17, 2016)

psilent child said:


> I'm currently studying Kajukenbo. There is weapon defense training and weapon disarming, but nothing to teaching you how to properly use the weapon once you took it from your attacker. I want to learn some basic stuff until I can afford to take Kali.



Work on basic angles 1 and 2 and applying them with varying types of footwork.  Those two simple strikes will take you a long way if you can perform them properly while moving and controlling range.


----------



## Duppiebrown (Nov 19, 2016)

psilent child said:


> I'm looking for some good escrima stick videos.  I have YouTube some videos. I'm just wondering what do you guys recommend.


The best price is www.centuryfitness.com but at a guess maybe the best quality is www.paldinpress.com be your own master.peace.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Nov 19, 2016)

psilent child said:


> I'm looking for some good escrima stick videos.  I have YouTube some videos. I'm just wondering what do you guys recommend.



Go to youtube and go to dan insosanto his good in FMa you will learn kali its eskrima


----------



## KangTsai (Nov 19, 2016)

Give some love to Wympyr on YouTube. He makes Eskrima videos and martial arts talks. Very good at what he does in my opinion.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 19, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Give some love to Wympyr on YouTube. He makes Eskrima videos and martial arts talks. Very good at what he does in my opinion.



He is worth exactly what you pay for.


----------



## KangTsai (Nov 19, 2016)

Blindside said:


> He is worth exactly what you pay for.


Savage.


----------



## psilent child (Nov 20, 2016)

Blindside said:


> He is worth exactly what you pay for.


You don't like Wympyr videos?


----------



## Blindside (Nov 20, 2016)

psilent child said:


> You don't like Wympyr videos?



No art can be learned without a partner.  Wympr is his many many videos can't even manage to get a partner in there to show you what he is actually doing.  He is literally just showing you how to swing a stick or stab with a knife, but he is doing it as simply patterns in the air.  So you can copy a sinawalli pattern, how do you apply it?  You will never know watching those videos.  

Oh, and to throw out another series that actually shows application, try Battlefield Kali by Burton Richardson.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 20, 2016)

Ok, I take it back he actually did find a partner to explain a sinawalli pattern.....





And he does say that the application is different than the drill, but do you find his explanation useful?  I find it far less than useful, when I teach sinawalli I teach the application of each pattern, what you are attacking and what advantage you are seeking, not just "go out and do it" but functional techniques to let you hit your opponent without getting hit (hopefully).


----------



## psilent child (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm honestly thinking about canceling my gym membership and taking a Kali class.  I think that might be my best bet.


----------



## Charlemagne (Nov 21, 2016)

Blindside said:


> Ok, I take it back he actually did find a partner to explain a sinawalli pattern.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my experience, when people don't know the application or how to teach it, they cover it up by only talking about attribute training.  Of course, many drills do train attributes, and attribute training is certainly important, but it has to go beyond that at some point.  I've found very few FMA instructors that can take drills that do teach attributes and also show the combative application to them.


----------



## Juany118 (Nov 21, 2016)

Charlemagne said:


> Work on basic angles 1 and 2 and applying them with varying types of footwork.  Those two simple strikes will take you a long way if you can perform them properly while moving and controlling range.


This is great advice.  In sparing, while I do use all angles I tend to find 1, 2, 5 (thrust) and 8 (redondo) the most used.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlemagne (Nov 21, 2016)

Here is a video that my instructor just put out on working striking mechanics and targeting with just angles 1 and 2.  It's a simple drill that anyone could do from home.


----------



## Charlemagne (Dec 4, 2016)




----------

